# out camping



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

well i see all this nice weather and lower fuel prices have got u all out ,, on this 3 day weekend ,,since it is kinda dead here tonight ,,, and i too would love to be camping ,, but i messed up ,, i booked last weekend instead of this weekend ,, forgot about columbus day ,, man what an idiot i am    :disapprove:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 11, 2008)

Re: out camping

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 12, 2008)

Re: out camping

Think all the work is getting to him   :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Oct 12, 2008)

Re: out camping

He got too much sun on the beach this summer.  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 12, 2008)

Re: out camping

Knew he should have kept his feet covered :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Re: out camping

well to let u all know ,, i met Hollis today ,, in person ,, real nice guy ,, him and his wife are down to earth type people ,, spent about 3 hrs with him and his wife ,, and i know Len has also met him in person ,, so now for me that is 2 that i have met ,, Hollis ,, GTS ,, now i would like to meet other's ,, but i thought about this on the way home ,, i should have got pics of us together ,, that way we have a kinda album of all that we meet ,, well the next time i will do that  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Re: out camping

ok now who is next on my too meet list  :question:  :question:  :question:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 14, 2008)

Re: out camping

Before we answer that Rod we will have to check with Hollis :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 14, 2008)

Re: out camping

Getting in line.    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Re: out camping

well if u stand in line long ,, u will realize ,, that i am not really me ,, but an Ibot that was put on this forum to amuse u ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, and Nash knows about the ibot's     ,,, oops that was hollis ,, sorry nash  :blackeye:  :blush:  :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: out camping

You're Madmax  :question:


----------



## utmtman (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: out camping

I will get over into your neck of the woods some day in two or three years and will buy ya a cup.   Met hollis and his dw also when he past thru here on his way to flagstaff.  Good people fer sure.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: out camping

Take yourself a nice winter vacation and come on down to Everglades National Park when you get too cold and we will be happy to show you around! We will be living and volunteering there from Dec. 1 through April 1. For that matter, anyone on the board could get a free tour just for stopping by!

Now if you just quit that work habit and went fulltime like us, you wouldn't have to worry about what week end to book!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: out camping

well I am back from my fall trip to the Smokie Mountains and man it was great, cool to cold at night and very nice during the day. Yes Rod and his bride did come by and we  just sat around and talked. Guys, he is a super nice guy and his wife IS ALSO. I even got a hat from his fire dept. that I will put in my trophy case with all my other valuable material. Kirk I think Rod is planning a Fla.  trip for Christmas so maybe he can get up with you. Now if I can talk my wife into it we will come on down to meet you and maybe Rod and his wife again.


----------



## ironart (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: out camping

What a wonderful time to go camping.... :bleh:  :bleh:    

I just got back from 2 weeks in So. California.  Went to 2 festivals, one in Temecula and the other in Ramona.   Spent several days in Julian and Ramona and Lake Hinshaw.  What a wonderful time.  Must say that Lake Hinshaw in no longer on my list.....Really poor facility and NOT recommended.

The best were 2 San Diego County parks.....Dos Picos in Ramona... and William Hinsely Co. Park in Julian....Great places to stay and they both had Electric at each camp site..(only 30 amps) but was ample for us....$22.00 a night  (we had 2 dogs) and if you stay mid week you get the second night free  (till Dec 1st)......      No reservations and this time of year the parks are almost empty.....Just pick your spot and go back to the ranger and tell them where you are.......Really Nice.....  All are "back in" sites but many were plenty big for a 40 with slides and many had a little spot for the toad to park next to the site.......Really nice parks     

We will be 2 1/2 weeks home and then off again to Santa Barbara for a horse show at the Fair Grounds.....they are allowing us to "dry camp" at the fair grounds for no charge......Love that....

Happy Trails

Paul


----------



## cwishert (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: out camping

We will be at the beach this weekend.  so Rod come on down to Texas and see us.  We have been wanting to get out all month since the storm but I have had to work every weekend until last weekend.  The weather is beautiful.  50 to 60 for low 70 to 80 for high mostly sunshine.  We do have a cool front coming in late Wednesday night but that means it will be in the 70s for the highs for the weekend.  I can fish in that kind of weather. :laugh:    Oh yeah and the gas is $2.65 a gallon so we can get to the beach and back without taking out a loan :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: out camping

Well you said the "B" word so Rod will on a high after that. He may take you up on your offer, besides he like to fish also. Man that would make him happy , the beach, fishing and while in Texas he could look up TC. well that will make his day.  So Carol & John have a great time and be careful,,,,,,WISH GAS HERE WAS THAT CHEAP


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: out camping

We will be at the B.... for the next 5 months......just got done washing my TT roof, sunny and light breeze, momma doing laundry, and I can see the deep blue from right here in the TT while I am typing this note.....We are so lucky to be able to spend our winter in the Sunny South, Florida.  Always great to get back home in the spring though.  BTW, ya guys better watch out for Linda (my Mrs), as she can outfish all of ya put together, and I ain't telling any stories either........


----------



## cwishert (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: out camping

Well Archer, if our paths ever cross, me and your Mrs. will have to have a little tournament.  My sister lives in Florida so hopefully one day we will make our way that far in the MH.  First I have to get hubby to drive it through Houston.  He has made it through San Antonio and all over around our area but just can't get him to head it up Hwy 59.   I think Rod would love the beach that we go to.  We park right next to the water.  Of course it is dry camping but it is loads of fun.  Right now mostly snowbirds will be there this time of year.  But you can still get a tan even on your feet.  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: out camping

Hollis, what is the price of gas in your neck of the woods?  We may be coming back that way to do some family research.  Troup County is suppose to have their research center up and running now.  Was closed for repair when we were there before but was supposed to reopen in Sept.  Guess I better call them tis time before heading that way.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: out camping

Hey Carol, we drove the MH and Car on Dolly through Houston about four years ago heading to Port Isabel / South Padre Island area.  We spent the winter there and enjoyed it a lot.  The only issue we had was it was so WINDY all the time that everything had sand on it , in it, around it, under it ....... could build a sand castle inside the MH.  We have spent six winters of my seven years in retirement in Florida.  Yes she can fish.......41 inch Muskie up in Minn a few years back.  Her picture is in a Minn Resort brochure holding three pretty nice Walleye.  I just run the boat and try to outfish her but sjflsfjskdfjslj.  She is still my number one.


----------



## cwishert (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: out camping

I don't know much about Muskie or Walleye   I do most of my fishing off a pier or the beach in the bay in salt water.  I have been fishing since I could sit still long enough to hold the pole.   Mostly I catch Redfish, Drum, Trout, and Croaker.  Well mostly Catfish (what we call TR"s), but some of the other ones.  I don't have a great big pole so I usually lose the big ones over about 5 pounds, I just have a lot of fun trying to reel them in :laugh: .  John just sits on the beach or the pier and drinks his beer and laughs or cheers me on or gives me a hard time telling me he is hungry I better get busy on supper.  :laugh:  :clown: In the 24+ years we have been married, I have brought home one fish and cooked it.  It was about a 22" Redfish that weighed I guess about 4lbs.  Since then it is always catch and release.  Too much work to clean and cook. Especially since I usually don't catch enough to feed one person let alone 4.     We also went to South Padre a few years ago, before we had an RV so we had to stay in a hotel   But you are right about the wind and the sand.  The kids spent three days in the hotel room sleeping except when we went to Schlitterbahn.  Could not get them out on the beach.  Me and John spent a couple of hours a day down there but it was July and even at dusk it was so hot we could only stay a little while.   And as for driving through Houston, we talked about it again last night, he said he is getting his courage up, hopefully by the end of the year I will have him heading east at least a little ways.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: out camping

Carol, my only suggestion about driving thru Houston, as I'm sure you know, is MISS rush.  We were told coming from the North and going the BY-PASS no problem......it took us an hour+ to get thru there so we stopped at the first rv park South of Houston and I just died to the world from gripping the wheel.  I now will only drive thru big cities either at night or on Sunday. 
We surf fish here all winter long.....catch whiting, blues, pompano, flounder, shark, yellow tails, flying fish, and sheepshead and some sea trout.  We try to have enough to have a big fish fry just before we leave  in the spring.  Lots of fun, and yes, Linda still out fishes me in the surf also.........but I love watching her bring them in and such a big ole smile......    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: out camping

All that talking about fishing has got Shirley all fired up! She wants in when you get the tournament going    Caught us some flounder last weekend.

Carol, your husband sounds like a fella at work. He'll drive to California but not to Louisiana or any where east. Just won't drive thru Houston !! It's no different than a lot of big cities


----------



## cwishert (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: out camping

Hey Shadow, maybe you could talk him into it!  You live close enough, you all could get together and discuss the situation.    As for fishing tell Shirley to come on down to Magnolia beach this weekend, it should be great weather for sitting on the beach with a line in the water.    And a few cold drinks


----------



## cwishert (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: out camping

Archer you were there on a good day in Houston if it just took you over an hour to get through   I don't know if it is the traffic that bothers John or what because he can drive a one ton dually straight through rush hour traffic without a second thought but that MH has him a little skittish :disapprove:    He's even taken the dually and a trailer all the way through.  I don't drive in Houston at all due to anxiety but he is usually unflappable when it comes to driving.  He is a mechanic so that is his life.  I guess the thought of driving something that cost more than your house through the busiest city in Texas is a little daunting.   If you come this way again any time soon, look us up.  You were probably camped not more than 20 or 30 minutes from where we live.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: out camping

Hey Carol I see you haven't gotten out of Texas much. So now girlfriend you need to go more and the south is a good place to start. :laugh: So come on down where the weather is great from April thru Oct. We expect to see some color in you USA map :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: out camping

Hey Carol, no can do Magnolia Beach this weekend. Got our room booked at the Casino this weekend. :bleh: Let us know when your back down that way and we will drop in and see Ya.  Never camped there, so need to check it out


----------



## cwishert (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: out camping

Shadow you dog!  I was trying to talk John into going to the casino this weekend but he wanted to just go to the beach!  We are going next month :laugh:   We will probably go to Magnolia Beach at every opportunity that nothing else is going on.     Good luck at the casino.  Wish I was there.  Play a machine for me     :laugh: 

Hollis we can't go too far in a weekend so Georgia is out of the question for awhile.  Next June we will be going to Las Vegas one way or another so it would have to be the next year.  Guess we are stuck in the stick house until at least 2011 when our youngest graduates. So it is one week a year and as far as we can get on the weekends. :angry:


----------

